# Teak and Buffalo Horn



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

​
This is my first laminated slingshot. Satinwood core with Teak scales, Water buffalo palm swell and stainless steel lanyard hole. Sanded upto #2000 grit, 20h BLO bath and 5 coats of Feed & Wax.


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

That looks very nice Irfan! :thumbsup:

Loving that buffalo horn :wub:


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Aaahhh, wow!! Love the lamination choices, that buffalo horn really a beautiful touch.


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Breathtaking


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Amazing gloss on that buffalo horn! Well done 

Your best one yet :bowdown:


----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Irfan! Wow you've come a long way in a short time. Looks great, love the buffalo.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

ash said:


> Amazing gloss on that buffalo horn! Well done
> 
> Your best one yet :bowdown:


White compound and felt bob


----------



## BC-Slinger (Jan 6, 2013)

Super cool looking slinger E-Shot. The horn you polished to perfection and it really makes the piece pop.

Cheers

BC-Slinger


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Truly amazing! Great blend of materials


----------



## NoForkHit (Jul 26, 2012)

what a shiny black! Cool.


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

It has such nice color choices. The black horn finishes it of magnificently.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Yo E-Shot, that's a beauty Sir! Really fantastic.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Wow E~Man! You rocked that one! You're slings are getting better and better and BETTER! I love this one  :bowdown:

Perfect fork tips/band grooves too man, great job.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*Beautiful Mr. E!!*


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

I am impressed! Beautiful job.

Darren


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Very elegant! Nice work!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Awesome. Beauty. So shinny. I'll need sunglasses. I love it. Thank you for sharing, Irfan.


----------



## Bard (Sep 14, 2013)

I do love the sleek, black, polished look of buffalo horn. That's an astounding piece.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Stunning, I love that buffalo horn and the different contrasts. Very nice my friend!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Oh wow, very nice Irfan. The buffalo horn palmswell is great! Your best shooter so far imho! :bowdown:


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, absolute belter..


----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

whoa! that is sweet honey nectar from the gods. Very nice.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Man, Irfan you nailed that one Bud! That thing sings! Great work!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

GOSH!!!!!!!

Outstanding work!!!!!!! :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

FLAWLESS and BEAUTIFUL!!! Funny, but, as Btoon-man said, the first thing I've noticed when I first saw the pictures was the IMPECCABLE fork tips and grooves!! The materials used and its finish are TOP-NOTCH!!!!

A royal MASTERPIECE, my dear friend!!!!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Excellent work Irfan!


----------



## toolmantf99 (Feb 16, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Beautiful piece of work!


----------



## NW_frameman (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow ! That's a nice one , love the blend ! I think teak is underestimated sometimes. Ive been working on one the last couple days and i have to say that teak is a lot of fun to file on.


----------



## jld70 (Mar 27, 2013)

Outstanding first laminate! You have set the bar very high, beautiful catty!


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

beautiful frame!


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Wow that's purdy E!! Love it


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Masterpiece :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: , great Master .

:wave: .... Alf


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow fantastic work and so shiny, i love it :wub:


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Fantastic finish! wow.


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Im speechless now, buffalo horn is right choice  polishing level is impressive to! Very beautiful.


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

Masterpiece!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

wow what a awesome looking shooter love the palm swells


----------



## jimmycg (Mar 26, 2013)

VERY BEAUTIFUL!!


----------

